# virus that closes most programs



## sparkiemydog (Oct 5, 2008)

Hi, I have a virus that is closing firefox, internet explorer, all my games, task manager, command prompt and a few other things.. i click on them and they act like they are opening then it stops like it was canceled.. nothing i've done has fixed it. I can't re install windows because my sister's cd blew up in the cd drive, lol i have to use real player's web browser just to post this.
- ive installed and un-installed alot of anti virus programs and scanners, most of them are closed by the virus but one found Trojan.vundo, like 6 different types and like 30 of them. i got them all removed and did a system clean and the problem hasn't changed at all :upset: I have windows 2000NT it started like 5 months ago and no one or nothing has helped, i think it might have started with my sister using limewire..
umm, i think thats everything.. anyways help would be apreciated!


----------



## sparkiemydog (Oct 5, 2008)

It may say im offline but im checking page every few mins >.<


----------



## blah789 (Aug 25, 2008)

It's very difficult to do anything without reinstalling the OS. The main reason being because you can't run anything (save for Real Player apparently) - not even the command line.
according to the wikipedia entry, vundo installs via an unpatched version of java (5 v7 - most people use java 6 now), and since limewire heavily relies on java, your guess might be correct.


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

The security team can help you with this. You are probably still infected. We cannot assist you with this issue here in the Microsoft Support Forum.


Look over these http://www.techsupportforum.com/sec...read-before-posting-malware-removal-help.html


----------

